# Beautiful cold day pairs well with cheese!



## JCAP (Nov 13, 2019)

Greetings all,
   The cold hit us last night here in PA. So I had the perfect opportunity to fire up the pellet tube and smoke some cheese:








  Into the smoker we go:






  Of course I had to have lunch during the cheese smoke. Smoked Ham and Colby with stone ground Dijon.






I decided to use pecan pellets today. Boy am I glad I did. 2 hours later I took them off and they were fantastic. A brief rest and then vacuumed sealed.













I wonder how long I can make these last!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks good.  Its time to smoke cheese here too.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2019)

looks great! That sammie looks good too!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 13, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> looks great! That sammie looks good too!



Thanks! The sandwich was good. Should have gone with the Swiss though....always tomorrow...


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks good from here
Richie


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks good, I like using pecan for cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

Good looking cheese!
It is finally cold enough here for cheese & lox.
Got some salmon curing now to smoke on Saturday morning!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2019)

The cheese looks really good from here. That parm cheddar is a new one on me. Let us know how it tastes.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 14, 2019)

got some good looking cheese there, I doubt it will last long if your like me by the time we eat some give some to family and friends we're out and smoking more.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2019)

Cheese looks great! Usually use apple pellets but will have to try out the pecan


----------



## JCAP (Nov 14, 2019)

Many thanks everyone.  The pecan was a great choice I think- I usually use apple or cherry but I wanted to try something new and I'm not sure I'll go back! But I guess I really should do a head to head comparison.

The parm  cheddar is good- leans more to the cheddar side with more subtle parm notes. But an interesting blend none the less. 

 I am finding that as much as I love swiss, I'm not the biggest fan of it smoked.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks like a good batch of cheese. Very nice!


----------

